# Effect Of (liberal) Use Of 'ratcheted Bezel' On Accuracy



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Today I popped off the bezel on my Seiko Mid-size diver to clean the mechanism.

Since then I've been 'playing' with it as it's much more smooth and easier to turn.

But, I've noticed than in the past 3 hours or so the watch has 'lost' around 10 seconds! Could this be a side effect of the vibration caused by my over indulged use of the ratcheting mechanism? (to be honest it's had a fairly hectic time of it!

Would welcome any comments surrounding this issue.

For the past 2 weeks, the watch has gained on average 2s per day (dependant on overnight position). Kept a fairly accurate track of this.

Ok, over to you.

Many thanks

Impster


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Most likely you did not get it put back on in exactly the same spot


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

lol no it's in exactly the same spot.

anyone?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I very much doubt it, however to be sure, excatly how did you clean the mechanism


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Popped off the bezel with a sharp knife, tepid soapy water with a soft toothbrush to clean bezel, spring ring and watch fascia, cleaned thoroughly with clean water, sparing application of silicon grease, and the whole thing snapped back together.

Since then been playing a lot with the rotating bezel and am thinking that the vibration caused by the ratcheting mechanism may have shiftef the regulator bar inside a bit?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd have to say I think that's very unlikely, however I have no other explanation to offer.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

Messing with the exterior of a watch should not do anything to the inside of the watch. After all, they are intended to be banged, bumped and vibrated a little bit being worn on the wrist.

10 seconds in three hours seems more than just a little regulator movement.

How is the watch performing now, 24 hours later?


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Still running a little slow, though caught up a bit overnight (unworn). Will monitor over next few days and possibly get it serviced?


----------

